# Where to get Hikari Bio-Pure Daphnia



## Sassybutterfly (Mar 31, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone knows where I can buy Hikari Bio-Pure Daphnia?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I got mine at Menagerie: http://www.menageriepetshop.com/

There aren't a lot of stores that carry daphnia.


----------



## Sassybutterfly (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks Tabatha


----------

